# my budget system



## driscoz71 (Sep 20, 2008)

They aren't very good quality pics because i took them with my laptops webcam but you get the idea. And i know the wires are a big mess and im open to ideas on how to clean them up. I was thinking maybe a board or something behind the equipment with a few holes to run the wires but it will have to wait until i have some more free time. and i still need to get the speaker wires ran through the stands, but that should be a quick fix.
























equipment:
Onkyo tx-sr505
the speaker company 6.5" mains and surrounds and 5.25" center
samsung 32" 720p
kenwood 10" diy sub, 3.5 cu.ft. tuned to 24.5hz powered by 240 watt dayton plate amp (hoping to replace with an 18" in the future)
custom speaker stands and tv stand

any suggestions/ comments would be appreciated.

i guess ill post up the sketchup model of the box i hope to put an IXL-18 in too.


----------



## bigdady1955 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey John, nice setup and good work on the sub. Does it give you good woof?
The only thing I would suggest is to find a better way to hide the wires. On the speakers I would tape them to the back of the stands so they're not visible and then you can run them on the floor over to the receiver. The only thing visible will be the wires on the floor. The second thing I would do is try to hide those wires behind your rack. Something that I've used in the past is to seal of the entire back with black construction paper or maybe a black piece of material. You can leave it open right behind the receiver in order to run the wires but it won't be visible as the receiver will cover it. Good luck.

BDG


----------



## driscoz71 (Sep 20, 2008)

bigdady1955 said:


> Hey John, nice setup and good work on the sub. Does it give you good woof?
> The only thing I would suggest is to find a better way to hide the wires. On the speakers I would tape them to the back of the stands so they're not visible and then you can run them on the floor over to the receiver. The only thing visible will be the wires on the floor. The second thing I would do is try to hide those wires behind your rack. Something that I've used in the past is to seal of the entire back with black construction paper or maybe a black piece of material. You can leave it open right behind the receiver in order to run the wires but it won't be visible as the receiver will cover it. Good luck.
> 
> BDG


well, with only 8mm of xmax I can bottom it out really easily on a bass heavy movie. but as long as i don't get too crazy it does a pretty good job for what it is. I might have to try the construction paper, its easy to work with and cheap to replace if i need to. thanks


----------

